# Abuse of the New Guys



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

RTF'ers,

Please try to be nice to the new folks that come on here.

I know some of you savor a good argument and are bothered by the folks looking for help training a dog. Please do not let new folks be run off. They are the future of our sport, they are where we were at one day too. (although the internet did not exist for many of us when we started, so times are different....but the mindsets, the need for knowledge, and the lack of experience and expertise on how to seek it, are the same now as when we got started)

Please use the golden rule and treat others how you would like to be treated yourself. Pretty basic.

Please and thank you regards,

Chris


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

"...by the folks looking for help training a dog"

Isn't what this site is all about? I've learned so much from everyone and consider everyone's advice. Even differences of opinion are welcomed. Many thanks to Chris for continuing to operate this site. It's been a fun 2 years. Thanks again.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Perhaps some people forget their inexperience & emotions when they got their first retriever and started training. I hope I never forget that experience. I was watching a video of myself and my very first hunt test dog just the other day. LOL....wish you could see the look of shock & dismay when I saw her bird on the 1st water mark start swimming around!!  Ahhhhh, such wonderful memories!!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

ya what Chris said. And leave us old timers alone as well......we're fragile....

/Paul


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

Chris, Thanks for the post. I like this forum a lot and even though I don't post much I like to read the different posts. Somebody usually has already asked the questions I would ask anyhow. I agree that sometimes a few of the "regulars" can be a little rough on the newbies but that happens on a lot of forums. I have read comments on another dog forum that this particular one tends to be a bit "clique-ish" at times. Take it for what it's worth, somebody's opinion. I think there are just a lot of folks who hang out here and know each other from the dog game world. You make a good point about bringing in new blood. I struggle with that in our local club too, sometimes think we don't do enough to introduce new folks to the sport and help them succeed. We need new trainers, handlers and workers at all the clubs around these parts - just active members who'll get involved and help out. If their dogs constantly fail they lose interest fast. I have learned a lot from this forum - and had to filter some of the BS too, but that's the internet.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Some just can't wait to show they know more than someone. I watch the posts for those who are courteous to the "NEWBIES" & make a point of always trying to return that courtesy to those people. In our new fangled society with it's sound bite mentality many of those who are discourteous just show that they know very little. I wish that we would have had the training resources available when I started that are available today. We barely had books & they weren't very good by today's standards. 

As for the REALLY old timers - be careful with us as we have been around some real strange people if we have done this for awhile. We would best be described as tough & testy not "fragile" like the Newbie old timers.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> ya what Chris said. And leave us old timers alone as well......we're fragile....
> 
> /Paul


HAHAHAHAHA!! I was thinking the same thing. However-I'm thinking of this bumper sticker for my vehicle:

"Rudeness is not a sign of superiority"

Just Quietly Training My Dog Regards-

M


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> ya what Chris said. And leave us old timers alone as well......we're fragile....
> 
> /Paul


Shhhhhh. Will be ok.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

ftrjuj said:


> Some just can't wait to show they know more than someone. I watch the posts for those who are courteous to the "NEWBIES" & make a point of always trying to return that courtesy to those people. In our new fangled society with it's sound bite mentality many of those who are discourteous just show that they know very little. I wish that we would have had the training resources available when I started that are available today. We barely had books & they weren't very good by today's standards.
> 
> As for the REALLY old timers - be careful with us as we have been around some real strange people if we have done this for awhile. We would best be described as tough & testy not "fragile" like the Newbie old timers.


Sorry buddy, until you have 500 posts you don't qualify as an old timer.  hows it feel to be young again....?

/Paul


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Sorry buddy, until you have 500 posts you don't qualify as an old timer.  hows it feel to be young again....?
> 
> /Paul


Actually - I was talking about competing in FT's - didn't realize there was INTERNET seniority also!!!


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> RTF'ers,
> 
> Please try to be nice to the new folks that come on here.
> 
> ...


Another way to look at it is, if they get dropped in the first series, they should know what they or their dog did to warrant it. "My dog got the chickens" is not always the answer.

Sometimes "hard love" is better than "That 'sounded' like you did a good job. Don't know why you got dropped for that!".

Jerry


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

On this forum only the strong, incredibly brave, or conveniently stoopid will survive. Kind of like an early wipe-out series.

Mark


----------



## Shannon M Calvert (Jul 25, 2007)

Chris Atkinson said:


> RTF'ers,
> 
> Please try to be nice to the new folks that come on here.
> 
> ...


THIS NEEDS TO BE A STICKY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

2-Dogs said:


> On this forum only the strong, incredibly brave, or conveniently stoopid will survive. Kind of like an early wipe-out series.
> 
> Mark


Wow....I'm really sorry you feel this way.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Vicky Trainor said:


> Wow....I'm really sorry you feel this way.


I think I can assure you Vicky that 2dogs post was "somewhat" in jest.

Perhaps a little bit like YOUR signature line????

Jerry


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Jerry said:


> I think I can assure you Vicky that 2dogs post was "somewhat" in jest.
> 
> Perhaps a little bit like YOUR signature line????
> 
> Jerry


Unca Jer,

Hopefully, 2dogs wasn't being serious! 

I love my signature line.....it fits so well on sooooo many occasions!!


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Vicky, I think that you have a wonderful signature line....mainly because it is soooooo true!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Vicky Trainor said:


> Wow....I'm really sorry you feel this way.


Not to fear Vicky. I learned way back that "RTF" does not stand for "Really Tough Forum". But you don't have to be clairvoyant to appreciate that there is an element of truth in regards to needing to stand the heat sometimes to survive in this kitchen.

Were it not for the opportunities I've had to meet some of the really fine people on this forum- among others, Unca Jer (thanks for watching my back buddy), Polock, Ted, David, and that Long Drink of Lady Water from N.Texas that started this discussion (and who I can personally testify has given back to our club at least), I might have said adios and kicked this particular online habit a long time ago.

Mark


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> ya what Chris said. And leave us old timers alone as well......we're fragile....
> 
> /Paul


That reminds of this quote,

"Don't pick a fight with an old man. If he's too old to fight, he'll just kill you."

Not sure who to credit it to though.


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Vicky Trainor said:


> Hopefully, 2dogs wasn't being serious!


Well Vicki I don't post here much I read a lot and take what is informative. But I would say 2dogs is not far off base becouse such behavoir keeps me from asking some questions. Not becouse I sit at home and cry and get my feelings hurt. But it ticks me off to say the least like who do these people think they are that they think they can talk to people like this. Most wouldn't have the guts to say it to your face thay just type it on a keyboard. New people are what is going to keep this sport going becouse the people who think they own this sport will eventualy be getting judged themselves by the only one that matters. And the newbies of today will be the ones keeping this great sport alive. Some people don't have the drive to show people up that I do and it's easy to run them off but I don't think that is a good thing everybody should be welcome. If they don't have what it takes to stick it out you will know soon enough. The first trial I went to watch was Memphis about three years ago and nobody would talk to me or my buddy. But I thought what a bunch of a$$holes I can beat these guys well 2 years later I haven't yet but I will someday.

And for anybody who thinks I am just doing the same thing by just talking crap. Just shoot me a PM and I'll give you my # and we can talk about it.

OH and I don't know haw to change my screen name but my real name is in my signature.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Bryan-- Nicely said. Did you the post 2 days ago about the poor guy who wanted to go to a pro and help out in exchange for some tips with training? If I was that person I would probably never ask a question again, nor would I ever visit this site again. As for the people who riped on this individual don't you have anything better to do with your time? --- Like train dogs-- or do you just pay someone to do the training for you. Joe


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

The individuals on this forum represent a broad spectrum of mores, views and values; just like general society. In varying degrees, we have folks that are funny, bitchy, arrogant, reserved, obnoxious, religious, agnostic, humble, vexatious, vain, etc. Feel free to insert just about any adjective here………..

For my part, I don’t care for people who attempt to mask an arrogant and obnoxious attitude with humor. I find such people disingenuous and would rather avoid them altogether. Everyone on this board probably personally knows a jerk who runs damage control after saying something obnoxious by being funny or whatever….. I don’t value or even care what such a person says or thinks, even if they’re right, since it’s so at odds with my personal values. Sometimes it IS about HOW you say something.  I’ll admit, in training I may not always have something positive to say, but I try to be diplomatic and not be a porcupine about it. 


Regarding newbie trainers….I think it’s important for newbies to understand experienced trainers see newbie trainers come and go quite frequently. I’ve seen newbies show up for one training session, or join their local Retriever Club, and you never see them again. 

Sometimes, life calls and they have more important things to attend to, like their children; sometimes they see its more work than they bargained for; sometimes they show up looking for help and are willing to put in the effort (the best); and sometimes they show up looking for someone to practically train their dog with little or no effort from themselves (the worst).

For my own viewpoint, I tend to look at new trainers just like I do a working dog. It’s hard to fault a new trainer if they’re putting forth a genuine effort on weekend training days and reading the resources they’re referred to during the week. Are they receptive to learning? It’s pretty easy to ascertain whether a newbie has done anything to help themselves by asking questions about the drills they’re supposed to be reading about. I quickly ****can the ones that don’t do a thing to help themselves because I have my own dog(s) to train, but I will spend hours helping anyone who want to put forth an effort.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

tuffpup said:


> Well Vicki I don't post here much I read a lot and take what is informative. But I would say 2dogs is not far off base becouse such behavoir keeps me from asking some questions. Not becouse I sit at home and cry and get my feelings hurt. But it ticks me off to say the least like who do these people think they are that they think they can talk to people like this. Most wouldn't have the guts to say it to your face thay just type it on a keyboard. New people are what is going to keep this sport going becouse the people who think they own this sport will eventualy be getting judged themselves by the only one that matters. And the newbies of today will be the ones keeping this great sport alive. Some people don't have the drive to show people up that I do and it's easy to run them off but I don't think that is a good thing everybody should be welcome. If they don't have what it takes to stick it out you will know soon enough. The first trial I went to watch was Memphis about three years ago and nobody would talk to me or my buddy. But I thought what a bunch of a$$holes I can beat these guys well 2 years later I haven't yet but I will someday.
> 
> And for anybody who thinks I am just doing the same thing by just talking crap. Just shoot me a PM and I'll give you my # and we can talk about it.
> 
> OH and I don't know haw to change my screen name but my real name is in my signature.


Hey Bryan I have run and judged the memphis trial and know a great # of people that put on and compete at that trial. The folks I know would give you the shirt off their back and are some of the most friendly folks you could and should know. I bet you could even throw birds for a week and get some training in. Look in the next catalog and if I am running look me up running goldens I should not be that hard to spot. As for beating them good luck and get to training cause they gots some good dogs down their.


----------



## Stephen Whitley (Feb 3, 2007)

I think people need to understand that a lot of people on here are long time retriever people that have a lot of experience training dogs to a certain standard. That standard far exceeds what the average Joe trains his hunting companion to. BUT, sometimes Joe doesn't realize that until he unfortunately makes a post on here that rubs someone the wrong way. And I don't mean to imply that am one of the trainers with the experience that a lot of the people have on here. If you post a question and it is met with sarcasm just do what I do...keep on asking. Maybe clarify yourself...I am terrible about that. But, if you want an answer to a question don't give up because somebody on here will help you out...eventually. Don't let it get to you. Everyone here pretty much puts their pants on the same way I would imagine. Just because some have more experience than others doesn't mean they are any better at being a human...just maybe at retriever training.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I think people are overall too serious in life. Also things don't read the same or come across the same in writing, on the internet. 

/Paul


----------



## goldeneye (Apr 7, 2004)

2-Dogs said:


> On this forum only the strong, incredibly brave, or conveniently stoopid will survive. Kind of like an early wipe-out series.
> 
> Mark


I have no idea if Mark was kidding or not, but I can most definately assure yall that a lot of people would agree with his statement.

Maybe thats why I like it here!

Clark


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

As a newbie to training and this site I thought I would post up.

First of all, I expect to get a certain amount of hazing when I start up with any group.

As to the thread we are talking about, it is simple. Had a bunch of you jumped all over the person who posted it might have changed my opinion of the RTF. This happened to be one person and I gather from a couple of the posts that this may not be the first time. IMHO, the best way to go about it is to ignore some people. If you must make a point, make it and move on.

I had been lurking for awhile before I posted here. One bad experience wouldn't drive me away from the all the knowledge at the RTF, but maybe I just have thick skin.


----------



## Page (Jul 21, 2005)

Cat Squirrel said:


> Regarding newbie trainers….I think it’s important for newbies to understand experienced trainers see newbie trainers come and go quite frequently. I’ve seen newbies show up for one training session, or join their local Retriever Club, and you never see them again.


I totally understand your reasons for old-timers being skeptical about a person's longevity in the sport, but I don't see what that has to do with being rude on a forum. 

It's not like the old-timers are asked to invest anything more than a polite post or two. Ignore the post if you want to, maybe that will prompt them to pick up a phone or meet someone face to face. The newbies aren't asking to move in and have the old timers shower them with advice for nothing. Even the guy who posted about throwing birds, airing dogs, etc was only fishing for advice. If it's not done, why not just say it's not done? It looks like it has been done before though, so was his question really that far out there?  I think his "shoot me an offer" comment meant more along the lines of "I'll do whatever you want me to. If you need something other than a bird thrower we can come to that agreement." I really don't think he thought the pros would pee all over themselves with excitement at the thought of "shooting him an offer". ;-)

When I first started in conformation I met and wedged my way into training groups with people who have been breeding dogs for 30 years or more. They were always reserved but polite to me and very openly skeptical that I'd stick around or be dedicated enough to finish my dogs or have a successful kennel one day. As time has gone by and with each point I have put on my dogs we have grown closer and closer. I still don't have my successfull kennel up and running but I'm well on the way, and if it doesn't happen at this point I have a handful of very good friends now who share a love of Labradors. 

I now have one finished CH, one dog with 13 pts and a major, one dog with both majors, and one started dog with 3 points. I am also branching out into obedience and hunt test training too. We are doing great so far so watch out folks. ;-) I am having the time of my life and don't plan to back down any time soon. Some of the older breeders I know have commented to me before that my enthusiasm has helped to revitalize them in difficult times. Why not let the newbie enthusiasm blend with your seasoned respect. Both parties will be better for it in the long run. 

The reason I am posting this is because people come and go all the time in the dog world and no one knows for sure who will stick around, who will wash out, and who will love it enough to try and branch out into various related venues, but the odds are much greater that someone who might have stuck around in the legit dog world will never get off the ground if the first few doors they knock on are slammed in their face. 

When people post stupid conformation questions or start a thread about how to start out in conformation I always give the same advice. Go to a few local shows, take notes on the exhibitors, wait to get home to call the kennels later in the week for more information. If anyone wants to be successful at any of this they will need to get out and meet people face to face. The internet clearly has it's limitations in these cases. 

I can't remember who, but someone made a comment in an earlier thread about newbies expecting old-timers to fall at their feet and drool all over themselves at the thought of training them. (paraphrasing of course). I don't think that's the case at all. I think the half of the newbies come in with the proper respect for the venue and the ones successfully competing there in the hopes that someone will toss them a crumb and I think half of the newbies come in totally clueless like a Lab puppy, wagging their tails and thier tongues until someone gently grabs them by the collar and shows them where to go.:razz:

Some people clearly deserve to be shot down when they come here asking a question and then argue with the professional advice that has been given, but why shoot down the ignorant simply for being ignorant. Ignorance doesn't necessarily imply stupidity. I am ignorant of a great many things but the cool thing about the ignorant is that they can learn and are often willing to learn if someone will just point them to the best place to find the information. 

I'm so grateful for sites like these where we can come and read and learn. Of course it is no substitute for personal contact and individual training, but what an awsome tool!! 

Have a great day oldsters and newbies alike.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I think people are overall too serious in life. Also things don't read the same or come across the same in writing, on the internet.
> 
> /Paul



You are starting to scare me, Paul. Have you had an epiphany or some sort of "karmatic" incident, or was it good dose of the "good stuff" this morning?

Whichever it was, good for you. Well said.

kg


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I think people are overall too serious in life. Also things don't read the same or come across the same in writing, on the internet.
> 
> /Paul


I agree. If you read a line from a movie script, you can read it with a happy, sad, or angry tone which will affect the way a person perceives what is being said. Having a conversation with a person, you can read their body language and listen to their tone of voice and play off of that. On the internet, all you have to go by is what is written in front of you with no verbal or physical cues from the person. That is why some people are perceived the wrong way with their comments. I do not post on here frequently but this board does offer a great service to the retriever community. 

As one of the users who might have "abused" one of the newbies, I am a firm believer that if your going to stick in the sport, an internet site in not going to be the reason for it. To really be successful at this sport and breeding, newbies need to find a mentor or mentors.


----------



## LabLady101 (Mar 17, 2006)

Page said:


> I totally understand your reasons for old-timers being skeptical about a person's longevity in the sport, but I don't see what that has to do with being rude on a forum.
> 
> It's not like the old-timers are asked to invest anything more than a polite post or two. Ignore the post if you want to, maybe that will prompt them to pick up a phone or meet someone face to face. The newbies aren't asking to move in and have the old timers shower them with advice for nothing. Even the guy who posted about throwing birds, airing dogs, etc was only fishing for advice. If it's not done, why not just say it's not done? It looks like it has been done before though, so was his question really that far out there?  I think his "shoot me an offer" comment meant more along the lines of "I'll do whatever you want me to. If you need something other than a bird thrower we can come to that agreement." I really don't think he thought the pros would pee all over themselves with excitement at the thought of "shooting him an offer". ;-)
> 
> ...


I wholeheartedly agree with this! Very well said, Page!


----------



## gdluck (May 27, 2005)

Well I as a newbie to training I'll admit I may have deserved to be shunned / slammed when I first logged in. I didn't realize whom I was coresponding with. BUT by shutting up and reading I have learned about some of the names here and the accomplishments they have earned. Now don't get all excited... I'm not gonna get sweaty palms or pee my pants if i ever met some of you. Not sayin I would change my views (still a no FF guy) but I understand your (wrong) views and experience!


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Steve Amrein said:


> Hey Bryan I have run and judged the memphis trial and know a great # of people that put on and compete at that trial. The folks I know would give you the shirt off their back and are some of the most friendly folks you could and should know. I bet you could even throw birds for a week and get some training in. Look in the next catalog and if I am running look me up running goldens I should not be that hard to spot. As for beating them good luck and get to training cause they gots some good dogs down their.


Hey Steve I agree totaly about Memphis folks now. When I went to that trial I was straight out of HRC and for people to not want to talk to you was insane to me. If I wasn't determined that my dog could do this then I would have never went back to a trial. I am a very reserved person and its hard to meet new people. But now that I have been in it a couple of years I have met alot of great people. There are some really hard workers and good people that can get turned off right away.

And as of the quality of dogs down here they are top notch. But we jammed an AM at Weldon Springs last year so were creeping up there slooooooowly.

I'll look you up at a trial.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

For all of you that like to pick on the newb's or anyone else for that matter,,

Here's my sugestion!

Vicky--- Start a "Pick on the Gooser" thread and make it a sticky!!!

I kinda like the abuse! I give manypeople LOADS of opportunity to belittle and degrade,, and quite frankly kinda enjoy it!!
That way,, when those others get the urge,, they can just go to the sticky and make BOTH our days!!

I got perty thick skin and big shoulders (size 32 shirt) I can take it!!

Just dont say nothin bout kids!!

Gooser


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Page said:


> I totally understand your reasons for old-timers being skeptical about a person's longevity in the sport, but I don't see what that has to do with being rude on a forum.
> 
> Neither do I. There is no reason for bad manners.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> I got perty thick skin and big shoulders (size 32 shirt) I can take it!!
> Gooser





OMG…you’re built like a Spider Monkeyl


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> OMG…you’re built like a 10 year old girl


Patrick, dude, you missed the important part about kids. I made the mistake of saying something about kids and Mrs. Goosee set my ass down in the chair....careful bud....

/Paul


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Patrick, dude, you missed the important part about kids. I made the mistake of saying something about kids and Mrs. Goosee set my ass down in the chair....careful bud....
> 
> /Paul




Ok...changed my original post...hope I didn't offend any monkey lovers


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Ok...changed my original post...hope I didn't offend any monkey lovers



We used to have a monkey lover on here.....I think he started his own board or something though.....

/Paul


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> We used to have a monkey lover on here.....I think he started his own board or something though.....
> 
> /Paul



Well than this is all working out splendidly isnt it


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

It's been a long winter and folks are getting ornery.

Hoping for lighter moods on RTF regards, :-D

Bill


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I hope mrs Gooser doesnt read this and think PJ called her a Monkey lover,, just because I look a little primeval.

I had my cupped ears fixed a few years ago,, and I've quit eatin banannas and now prefere Plantains!!

PJ,, just ask UB about Mrs Gooser.. He's seen her pick me up and shake me like a rag doll!! And All I did was forget to open a door!!

Lord have mercy on you dude!!

Gooser


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> I hope mrs Gooser doesnt read this and think PJ called her a Monkey lover,, just because I look a little primeval.
> 
> I had my cupped ears fixed a few years ago,, and I've quit eatin banannas and now prefere Plantains!!
> 
> ...


This is more disturbing than that guy standing next to me at the urinal eating a Tootsie Roll.


----------



## Moosegoosee (Jun 23, 2006)

you all just plain scare me!!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Considering I am still very much a newbie, 16 months here, I have a fresh perspective I think. I was never treated badly for my training or how to questions. I came to grief only when I would lose my temper at someone else being nasty and throwing in my .02 when it wasn't needed! I got tons of ribbing and razzing about my panic attacks when my dog gets sick or acts weird on a Friday night. But recently it has seemed that the responses to innocent and/or naive questions have been harsh. Maybe the Feb blues and there are just soooo many people here now. Anyway, the volume of serious and GOOD advice I have received on serious training questions are as valuable as many of the books and videos I have. If I disagree about methods, I try to restrict my replies to PM's. Also, fwiw, the is a definite strain of RTF political correctness. So I have learned what threads to stay far away from, and what health and breeding questions not to ask. 

This has been a great resource for me, but at the end of the day, it is the time I spend in the yard and the field with my mentors that will determine our success or lack of it. I don't need to second guess the people that actually work with me and my dog by posting their suggestions on the public forum. So if I am not asking so many training questions, it is not because I "know it all now", I just need to trust the folks I work with. But I still read and enjoy every word of every training thread.

Some have commented on the # of posts I have made, but I guarantee the lions share of them were condolences, congratulations, and humor. We all need to lighten up some!


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Moosegoosee said:


> you all just plain scare me!!





You live with MooseGooser...I couldn't think of anything scarier


----------



## KatexAnnie (Feb 21, 2008)

I like this and I'm going to respect it! I recently signed up for RTF and I've been getting alot of helpful replys! Thanks for all you do!


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Wanta pose fer Jerry's 2009 Wimmens calendar....................


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

I had NUTTIN to do with that request!!!!!

But am sorta, semi curious about the answer.

Jerry


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

I thought ya needed a girlie in PJ's & a Raggedy Ann Doll after seein' Angie and Miriam in the last one, but the one with the vents on the trailer dawg dog bein' open.....now tha put a new light on the subject................


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Dan what happened to your recycled Cut 'N Shoot avatar?


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

LOL, if he doesn't respond soon, I'll tell you what happened!!!!

Jerry


----------



## Snicklefritz (Oct 17, 2007)

At what point is one no longer a 'Newbie'?


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Snicklefritz said:


> At what point is one no longer a 'Newbie'?





That would be good to know….


Chris; at what point do the “new guys” become old guys so we can start abusing them?

Does the racism thing just apply ONLY to the new guys as well?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> That would be good to know….
> 
> 
> Chris; at what point do the “new guys” become old guys so we can start abusing them?
> ...


Answer: Please apply the "Golden Rule" consistently. Please treat others as you would like to be treated by them.

The End


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Dan what happened to your recycled Cut 'N Shoot avatar?


Brother Chris, Jerry and I are workin' on a new twist fer Cut-N-Shoot.............


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> That would be good to know….
> 
> 
> Chris; at what point do the “new guys” become old guys so we can start abusing them?
> ...


Hey ya crippled jarhead, yer on crutches are cha.................Sharon's no one to mess wit is she..................:lol:


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Just like a field trial!!

Derby Abuse: Two year member & under.
Qualifying Abuse: Any age but abused big time twice, must move in to All-Age Abuse
All-Age Abuse: Pull your britches up tight and hold on!!!

Jerry


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

PJ SIR, just wanna remind ya that a round to da Butt-Tocks can get ya medal.........................but a Fryin' Pan to da knee cap heals slowly........SIR


----------



## mylabsr1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Without all the people old and NEW on here there would not be this site. We all can use a little help now and then. What was that about Boulders and glass houses ?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> That would be good to know….
> 
> 
> Chris; at what point do the “new guys” become old guys so we can start abusing them?
> ...


Paul says 500 posts to be an "internet Old Timer".


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

It's been my experience that the best pitchers are usually the worst catchers. I have the P/M's to prove it.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I can pitch and catch!

I've wondered bout the switch hittin skills.---maybe in a different lifetime!

I reguarly get put out in right field!

Been benched many many times!

Gooser


----------



## otherdawn (Aug 17, 2006)

Real life Tips for newbie field ettiquette:

Wrong: "This is bull****. My dog is dog 1 and I'm going first"
Right: "Excuse me Miss Marshall, I notice you've put other dogs in front of mine, who is dog 1, and I was wondering the reason."

Wrong: "I paid my $$ and my dog brought back the birds. Who are you to tell me he can't run anymore today?"
Right: "Excuse me Mr. Judge, but since my dog brought back the birds, I was wondering why we failed; I need to know so I can work on it. Oh by the way, thank you for your entire day of volunteer work where you got no break and had to go **** in the woods. I appreciate you doing this so I could run my dog in this event".

(yep, real life examples). P.S. disclaimer: I'm not really an ettiquette expert


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

otherdawn said:


> Real life Tips for newbie field ettiquette:
> 
> Wrong: "This is bull****. My dog is dog 1 and I'm going first"
> Right: "Excuse me Miss Marshall, I notice you've put other dogs in front of mine, who is dog 1, and I was wondering the reason."
> ...


LOL! Or they say, Well, that really sucks that my dog hates birds and I am out, but do you think I could run out of contention since I paid? Mmm. That happens at hunt tests ALOT..


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Looking to be ABUSED.....

Whip me, beat me, make me write bad checks......


----------



## Paul Stuart (Aug 3, 2003)

Chris
Is this for the ribbing the guy took, way back, long ago, about seating on a duck??


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Paul Stuart said:


> Chris
> Is this for the ribbing the guy took, way back, long ago, about seating on a duck??


Did that person ever post again? Somebody revived that recently.

It's like the post "two sided healing" - I thought it was some process about wounds & never looked at it.


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

Polock said:


> Brother Chris, Jerry and I are workin' on a new twist fer Cut-N-Shoot.............


Yeah, but who cares.

Some old guy abuse regards,

JD


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Bump - for the new guys posting this week....

/Paul


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

HEY!!!Newbess Merry Christmas!!!

Village idiot extending a pickle branch regards:

Gooser


----------



## marcj33 (Nov 14, 2008)

MooseGooser said:


> HEY!!!Newbess Merry Christmas!!!
> 
> Village idiot extending a pickle branch regards:
> 
> Gooser


make room on the wall around town where the village idiot(s) sit, i plan on joining you. thanks for the great attitude and Christmas wishes.

Marc


----------



## 150class (Jul 1, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> RTF'ers,
> 
> Please try to be nice to the new folks that come on here.
> 
> ...


Amen
Im still trying to fit in after several years


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Newbies should be abused everyday and twice on Sundays... 

Actually so should the regulars.... 

Angie


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

I kind of drift around on different sites all over the internet. If I could only have one site to belong to this would be it. There are only a couple of other sites where anyone knows squat about dog training and the same people over there post here. Just not as many or as often. 
Most (not all) other websites are like this: "my dog won't come when I call him, what should I do? But don't say E-collar because I will NEVER put an E-collar on my dog." That is the kind of thing that, here, results in "abuse of the newbies" and I say honesty stings sometimes. 
I love this place, I love you people, Gooser is a sexy baskird, Hell, I even forgot who was a lib when we were doing the political thing a while back...please don't remind me I forgot for a good reason. 
I read this board almost every day and I must be missing something...I haven't noticed any unusual animosity around here lately. Except for KG and...well you know.
This really is the best dog training site on the web.

P.S. Notre Dame is kicking the crap out of Hawaii.!!


----------



## K.Bolan (Feb 1, 2008)

Leddyman said:


> Most (not all) other websites are like this: "my dog won't come when I call him, what should I do? But don't say E-collar because I will NEVER put an E-collar on my dog." That is the kind of thing that, here, results in "abuse of the newbies" and I say honesty stings sometimes.


Being a new guy here I can say every one that has replied to my posts has been helpful and courteous. I have not been slammed for asking a question, maybe I don't ask enough or I don't ask retarded questions like stated above.

Thankyou all & Merry Christmas


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Snicklefritz said:


> At what point is one no longer a 'Newbie'?





Jerry said:


> Just like a field trial!!
> 
> Derby Abuse: Two year member & under.
> Qualifying Abuse: Any age but abused big time twice, must move in to All-Age Abuse
> ...


classic Jerry right there, still lookin for his indirect pressure post.
you guys should all help, it is fun readin'


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Ken Bora said:


> classic Jerry right there, still lookin for his indirect pressure post.
> you guys should all help, it is fun readin'


Wasn't that the one about the teenage boy going to the mail box; with an attractive distraction?
CLASSIC!!


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

LOL I just read this whole thing and at the end noticed it was 2008 except the last two! lol I must still be a newbie


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Ken Bora said:


> classic Jerry right there, still lookin for his indirect pressure post.
> you guys should all help, it is fun readin'


See box in post #13
http://retrievertraining.net/forums/...ressure&page=2

Original post by Jerry is lost.



> "OK, I'm gonna post this ONE Last time. If you can't keep up, take notes.
> 
> You send your teenage son to the mailbox. On the way he spots the neighbors voluptious daughter in a bikini (factor). He immediately starts in her direction (succumbing to the factor).
> 
> ...


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

Blessed are the flexible, for they will not be bent out of shape! I am a "newbie" and not everyone has been helpful and nice, but for the most part there are good people on here. Being young and new to the sport, I relish anyone willing to take the time to offer some advice. Thank you to those of you who make an effort to help us out!


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

I believe this happens at 80% of the sites that are visited. It's tough to be the newbie but not backing down is tougher. If you can take the ridicule and stick it out I think a respect is formed and that you are serious about training. I took some flack but I'm here to learn and share just like the rest. 

My motto is:
"TAKE WHAT YOU NEED AND LEAVE THE REST BEHIND."


----------



## Mattyj (Apr 17, 2009)

I have been a member of this site for almost a year but as you can see I make very few posts. Being new to retriever training, this site has given me Alot of information. When 
I have specific questions I just do a search and usually find what I need. I am here to learn (and be entertained) so I don't say much. Like Dad says "how can you hear what people have to say if your the one talking". Anyway, thank you to all of those who are unknowingly helping my dog and I.


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

I am a new guy, but am secure in the knowledge that I cannot be ridiculed any worse than my buddy the MooseGooser.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

When I was new to the RTF, they were pretty cliquish around here, hunted in packs, and as a group were hard everyone new. Not being one to readily back down they were especially hard on me.

I am sure some of them have lived to regret it. LOL

Memory like an elephant regards,

john


----------

